# WO Wilson, Cpl. McLaren, Pte. Diplaros - 1 RCR - 05 Dec. 2008



## Bruce Monkhouse

CTV Newsnet just announced 3 deaths in Afghanistan.

A news conference will be called this afternoon.

There will be no speculation until the facts are known


----------



## Michael OLeary

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/12/05/afghan-soldiers.html



> *3 soldiers' deaths in Afghanistan push Canada's toll past 100*
> Last Updated: Friday, December 5, 2008 | 12:05 PM ET Comments0Recommend0
> CBC News
> 
> Canadian forces stationed in Afghanistan passed a grim milestone Friday after three soldiers were killed: more than 100 Canadians have now died while serving in the war-torn country.
> 
> Prior to Friday's attacks, 97 Canadian soldiers and one Canadian diplomat, Glyn Berry, had been killed in the country.
> 
> The soldiers were killed by improvised explosive devices, more commonly known as roadside bombs, the military said.
> 
> There are currently about 2,500 Canadian soldiers serving in Afghanistan, largely in the volatile Kandahar province. They were first deployed to Afghanistan in 2002.
> 
> They are part of a NATO-commanded international force — dubbed the International Security Assistance Force — that numbers 50,700 and counts among its ranks soldiers from the United States, Britain, France and Germany.
> 
> More to come


----------



## DirtyDog

RIP Brothers.


----------



## Rodahn

Crappy, crappy, crappy, news. I hope the news report is in error.

My condolonces to the family and friends of the fallen.  RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper

RIP Brothers,

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years contemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## Civvymedic

My deepest Sympathies. I found out a couple of hours ago as one of our medics knows one of the soldiers.

We will be showing our respects along the Highway of Heroes once again.............


----------



## vonGarvin

RIP soldiers!


----------



## HollywoodHitman

A somber day indeed. Condolences to the families and the regiment(s) of the fallen.


----------



## Lil_T

Thoughts and prayers with our fallen, their loved ones, and their regiments.


----------



## ARMY_101

RIP soldiers  My condolences to the families.


----------



## Binder

RIP soldiers.  My condolences to their respective families.


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP my brothers.  

My condolences to the families of the fallen.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Very sad news.  Breaks my heart.
Thank you to the brave soldiers for your sacrifice and dedication.  You will not be forgotten.

My prayers are with the fallen, their brothers in arms and the families of all involved.  May you all be able to find peace.


----------



## GAP




----------



## vonGarvin

100 dead: We can’t quit

"The 100th Canadian killed is a landmark, and a reason to neither flag nor quit. We support our casualties by supporting their cause — and giving soldiers the tools to finish the job."


----------



## Mike Baker

God damnit!


RIP Troops, we will remember you.


----------



## theoldyoungguy

These parades never get easier, RIP troops


----------



## a78jumper

Truly devastating news. To all that are hurting as a result of this sad event, my deepest sympathy.


----------



## CougarKing

Again, my condolences for the familes and comrades of the fallen.


----------



## darmil

RIP


----------



## 3VP Highlander

RIP

My condolences to loved ones and family.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

3 soldiers' deaths in Afghanistan push Canada's toll past 100
Last Updated: Friday, December 5, 2008 | 12:42 PM ET CBC News 

Canada's troops in Afghanistan passed a grim milestone after three soldiers were killed Friday — more than 100 Canadians have now died while serving in the war-torn country.

Before that, 97 Canadian soldiers and one Canadian diplomat, Glyn Berry, had been killed in the country.

The soldiers were killed by an improvised explosive device, more commonly known as a roadside bomb, as they travelled through the Arghandab district in the southern province of Kandahar, said the CBC's David Common.

The blast occurred after the soldiers' armoured vehicle rolled over the bomb at about 9 a.m. local time, said Common, reporting from Kandahar.

"We can presume it was a very large device because, of course, this was an armoured vehicle," said Common.

The military has not yet released the names of the soldiers.

Canadian soldiers have been fighting in the Arghandab district, a hotbed of insurgent activity, for many months.

The past summer was a particularly violent one in Afghanistan, with insurgents carrying out several high-profile attacks on troops from the NATO-commanded International Security Assistance Force (ISAF).

As the temperature dropped, militant attacks subsided with it. Three months have passed since the last Canadian deaths in the country. On Sept. 3, Cpl. Andrew Grenon, Cpl. Mike Seggie and Pte. Chad Horn were killed when insurgents attacked their armoured vehicle in Kandahar.

"To have gone for three straight months gave soldiers here perhaps a little bit of cautious optimism," said Common.

"That optimism, of course, shattered ... tonight, as there are many solemn faces."

There are about 2,500 Canadian soldiers serving in Afghanistan, largely in the volatile Kandahar province. The mission first deployed to Afghanistan in 2002.

They are part of an international force that numbers 50,700 soldiers, including from the United States, Britain, France and Germany.


----------



## helpup

My heart goes out to those involved. May the family of the deceased accept my thoughts and prayers and for those who were injured may your recovery be swift and your lives be long and prosperous.


----------



## GUNS

Lord, hold our troops in your loving hands.
Protect them as they protect others.
Bless them and their families for the selfless acts they preform for those in need.

My condolences to the families of these brave soldiers.


----------



## military granny

RIP to our brave soldiers  
My condolences to the families and comrades.


----------



## 1feral1

Terrible news.

Thoughts are with their mates in theatre, back home, their families and friends.

OWDU


----------



## The Bread Guy

Damn, damn, damn....

Condolences to the families, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen.


----------



## Sigs Pig

RIP to all of them.... From #1 to 101  

ME


----------



## OldTanker

Very sad news. I cannot imagine the pain their families are going through right now. My condolences, and those of my family, to the family and friends of these brave Canadians.


----------



## jollyjacktar

My heart is heavy with this news. RIP lads, my deepest condolences to the famlies and comrades of the fallen.  

To the two wounded earlier in the day a speedy recovery.

shared with the usual provision


3 Canadians dead in Afghanistan, toll reaches 100
Updated Fri. Dec. 5 2008 1:51 PM ET
CTV.ca News Staff
Canada's death toll in Afghanistan has hit 100 with the deaths of three soldiers who were killed by an improvised explosive device.
The attack happened Friday at about 9 a.m. local time.
Graeme Smith of The Globe and Mail, reporting from Kandahar, told CTV Newsnet that the soldiers were in an armoured vehicle when the attack took place.
The names, ages and hometowns of the three soldiers have not yet been released.
Smith said some family are still being notified about the deaths.
The attack occurred in Arghandab district, west of Kandahar City, where the soldiers were on patrol.
The three deaths are the first from the current rotation of Canadian soldiers who were sent to Kandahar in mid-September.
Retired Maj.-Gen. Lewis MacKenzie told CTV Newsnet that the soldiers who were killed were part of a group that mentored Afghan security forces.
He said the fact that the soldiers' deaths came so close to the holidays is "tragic," noting that they were protecting the values that allow Canadians to practice their democracy.
MacKenzie said that a lot of money and resources have been spent on the "IED threat," which has claimed 14 Canadian lives just this year.
"There has been tremendous success ... but that doesn't give much solace to the families of the soldiers killed," he said.
He said the key to limiting attacks on Canadians and their allies is to gather information from Afghans.
"In order to do that, you have to have enough troops to guarantee the security of the local population and that's where NATO is not meeting the challenge."
The U.S. is expected to send an additional 20,000 troops to Afghanistan next year.
MacKenzie said other NATO countries should help the U.S. bolster troop levels in the country, an assessment seconded by security analyst Alan Bell.
Bell told CTV Newsnet that additional helicopters that have been sent to Afghanistan (along with more choppers expected in the months ahead) may also help reduce casualties.
"The air assets and the ability to move around much more safely will obviously make a significant difference," he said.
Bell cautioned, however, that although more troops will help, the task for Canadian soldiers remains formidable.
"Due to the physical state of the country ... it's going to be very difficult -- even if we quadruple the amount of troops we have in Afghanistan -- to stop the flow of Taliban from the tribal areas of Pakistan," he said.
Retired Col. Mike Chapstick told Newsnet he's concerned the recent upheaval in Ottawa may be shifting focus away from Canada's soldiers.
"I do have that worry," the military analyst said.
"Earlier this week I was a little concerned about the leadership in Ottawa and the political shenanigans going on. (There's concern) that the mission had slipped to the back pages," he said.


----------



## gun runner

Sorry to say this but reports show that 3 more of our brothers in arms have fallen to the enemy. Initial reports list no names or ages, just that they are casualties. My sincere condolenses to the families of the fallen and the Regiment. Rest in peace. Ubique  MODS if this is posted elsewhere omit or replace properly, please.


----------



## geo

At eaase my friends, your day is done

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

my condolences to family, friends and comrades of the fallen
to the injured - get well soon, we need you!

CHIMO!


----------



## DirtyDog

I'm waiting to hear on injuries, if any, related to this incident.  I knew the lads we lost today and have a good friend who was serving alongside of them....


----------



## the 48th regulator

Names have been released for two;


Three Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan, bringing death toll to 100
1 hour ago

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — Three more Canadian soldiers were killed Friday in Afghanistan, pushing to 100 the total number of troops Canada has lost as part of its mission in this battle-weary country.

The troops - Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren, Pte. Demetrios Diplaros and a third soldier whose name was withheld at the request of the family - were riding in an armoured vehicle in the Arghandab district, west of Kandahar city, when they struck an improvised explosive device.

All three were members of the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ont., said Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, the commander of Canadian forces in Afghanistan.

The tragedy marks the first Canadian fatalities in Afghanistan in nearly three months, but pushes the seven-year-old deployment to a tragic milestone that's likely to trigger a careful examination of Canada's role in the NATO-led mission.

"Canada lost three fine soldiers today," he said.

"Already there is talk of numbers and milestones, but it is my hope that the focus remains on the lives and the sacrifices of these brave soldiers as they serve Canada in the effort to bring peace and stability to Afghanistan."

In a separate incident, two other Canadian soldiers were injured, one seriously, in an explosion during a foot patrol in the dangerous Zhari district west of Kandahar city that occurred about an our before the fatal attack, Thompson said.

Prior to Friday, the last Canadian death occurred Sept. 7, the same day Prime Minister Stephen Harper called the Oct. 14 election, when Sgt. Prescott (Scott) Shipway, of Esterhazy, Sask., was killed by a roadside bomb explosion in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar.

Shipway was from the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Man.

"In times like these, I believe it is important to focus on why we are here and what Canadians are trying to achieve," Thompson said.

He cited a long list of recent Taliban atrocities against the civilian population, including children being used as suicide bombers, a man whose eye was gouged out in front of his family and several teenaged girls who were doused in battery acid last month on their way to school.

"Canadians serving here in Afghanistan are not the type of people to sit idly by. These insurgents that commit these terrible atrocities on the local population have us and the Afghan national security forces to answer to."

So far, 14 Canadian soldiers have killed by IED attacks in Afghanistan this year.

Friday's fatalities were the first from the current rotation of Canadian soldiers, who arrived in Kandahar in mid-September. 
Hosted by  Copyright © 2008 The Canadian Press. All rights  


My condolences, and rest easy troops.

Pro Patria

tess


----------



## Nfld Sapper

3 new deaths in Afghanistan push Canadian toll to 101
2 other soldiers seriously wounded in separate blast incident
Last Updated: Friday, December 5, 2008 | 3:13 PM ET CBC News 
Three Canadian soldiers were killed and two were wounded in separate incidents in Afghanistan on Friday, raising to more than 100 the number of Canadians who have died while serving in the war-torn country.

Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, commander of Canadian troops, identified two of the latest casualties as Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren and Pte. Demetrios (Dip) Diplaros, both based in Petawawa, Ont. They died after the armoured vehicle they were in struck an improvised explosive device (IED). 

The name of the third soldier who died was being temporarily withheld at the request of the family, Thompson said.

The blast occurred at about 9 a.m. local time, said the CBC's David Common, reporting from Kandahar.

"We can presume it was a very large device because, of course, this was an armoured vehicle," said Common.

In the second incident, the two soldiers were seriously injured in an explosion while on foot patrol in Zhari district, west of Kandahar City.

Ninety-seven Canadian soldiers and Canadian diplomat Glyn Berry had lost their lives before Friday.

The three deaths are the first for the new rotation of troops, who arrived in Kandahar in September.

Diplaros was on his first tour of duty. McLaren was a veteran of Afghanistan, where he was wounded in 2006, Thompson said.

"[Cpl. McLaren] was anxious to return and assist the Afghan national army to bring peace and stability to this country," the general said.

"A few weeks ago, Mark risked his life by crawling towards an Afghan soldier who had been shot in order to provide him with first aid under fire."

Optimism among troops 'shattered'
Before Friday, the last Canadian death reported was Sept. 7, when Sgt. Scott Shipway was killed under similar circumstances after his armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device during a security patrol.

"To have gone for three straight months gave soldiers here perhaps a little bit of cautious optimism," said Common.

"That optimism, of course, shattered ... tonight, as there are many solemn faces."

Friday's deaths are unlikely to have an impact on Canada's mission in Afghanistan, Mercedes Stephenson, a military analyst, told CBC News.

"Certainly it is difficult for the soldiers. They have lost three brothers — possibly sisters — in arms," she said. 

"There's a lot of anger and sadness after something like this, but [the soldiers] are professionals [who are] trained to deal with it and will continue with their job at hand, as they believe the soldiers who have been killed would have wanted them to."

Thompson said: "Canada lost three fine soldiers today, and two more were seriously injured.

"Already there is talk of numbers and milestones, but it is my hope that the focus remains on the lives and the sacrifices of these brave soldiers as they serve Canada in the effort to bring peace and stability to Afghanistan," he added.

Canadian soldiers have been fighting in the Arghandab district, a hotbed of insurgent activity, for many months.

The past summer was a particularly violent one in Afghanistan, with insurgents carrying out several high-profile attacks on troops from the NATO-commanded International Security Assistance Force (ISAF).

As the temperature dropped, militant attacks subsided with it.

Forces pursuing more aggressive strategy
Canadian forces are hoping to take advantage of the lull in insurgent activity. 

Canada's top soldier in Afghanistan, Brig-Gen. Denis Thompson, said in October that Canadian and other ISAF forces would be stepping up their attacks on insurgents in the winter, with the help of a more experienced Afghan army.

The strategy marks a change in approach from previous winters, when fighting traditionally died down due to harsher weather.

A month before Thompson's announcement, Prime Minister Stephen Harper pledged to bring home the bulk of combat forces in Afghanistan by 2011.

Harper said at the time that Canada will have "done its bit at that point."

The rising costs of the Afghan mission likely played a factor in his decision.

Parliamentary budget officer Kevin Page tabled a report in October that said the price tag of the Canadian mission could be as high as $18.1 billion by 2011.

There are about 2,500 Canadian soldiers serving in Afghanistan, largely in the volatile Kandahar province. The mission first deployed to Afghanistan in 2002.

They are part of an international force that numbers 50,700 soldiers, including from the United States, Britain, France and Germany.







Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren, left, is seen in this image released by the Department of National Defence. Pte. Demetrios Diplaros, right, is seen in this image taken from his Facebook page. The third soldier's identity has not been released at request of the family. CTV.CA


----------



## geo

From CBC.CA

Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, commander of Canadian troops, identified two of the latest casualties as Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren and Pte. Demetrios (Dip) Diplaros, both based in Petawawa, Ont. They died after the armoured vehicle they were in struck an improvised explosive device (IED).   The name of the third soldier who died was being temporarily withheld at the request of the family.

In a second incident, two soldiers were seriously injured in an explosion while on foot patrol in Zhari district, west of Kandahar City.


----------



## Rocketryan

Rest In Peace Soldiers


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Three Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR 08.040 - December 5, 2008

OTTAWA – Three Canadian soldiers were killed as a result of an improvised explosive device attack on their armoured vehicle during a joint patrol with Afghan National Army soldiers in the Arghandab District. The incident occurred approximately 15 kilometers west of Kandahar City at about 9:00 a.m., Kandahar time on 5 December 2008.

The Canadian soldiers were participating in a vehicle patrol with their Afghan colleagues when their vehicle was struck by an improvised explosive device. The three soldiers were killed instantly by the explosion.

Killed in action were Corporal Mark Robert McLaren and Private Demetrios Diplaros. The primary next of kin for all three soldiers have been notified; however, the third name will not be released at this time at the request of the family.

In an unrelated incident, earlier on the same day, two Canadian soldiers were seriously injured when an improvised explosive device detonated in the vicinity of a joint Canadian - Afghan foot patrol in Zharey District. The incident occurred at approximately 8:00 a.m., Kandahar time, approximately 30 kilometers west of Kandahar City. 

A cordon was quickly established and the soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multi-national Medical Facility at Kandahar Airfield where one soldier is reported to be in serious condition and the other is reported to be in fair condition. The names of the injured soldiers will not be released. 

Today Canada lost three fine soldiers. It is our hope that the focus remains on the lives and sacrifices of our soldiers as they served Canada in an effort to bring peace and security to the people of Afghanistan.

-30-

Note to Editors:
A photograph of Corporal Mark Robert McLaren and Private Demetrios Diplaros will be available on the Combat Camera website (search under last name) at: www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca and www.combatcamera.ca


----------



## gun runner

Rest in peace. To the families.. my sincere condolences. To the wounded, get well soon.     Ubique


----------



## The Bread Guy

Combat Camera photos attached.....


----------



## RHFC_piper

I was on tour with Mark in '06 (he was a reserve augmentee as well)

He was a damn good soldier and a damn good friend.  

As with the others, he will be missed.


----------



## 2 Cdo

My condolences to both the families of the 3 soldiers and to the entire RCR family.


----------



## MikeL

RIP Brothers


----------



## annemarielyman

Deepest condolences to the families, friends and fellow soldiers of the fallen. Rest in peace, you are gone but will not be forgotten.


----------



## Dog Walker

R.I.P. 

We must also remember that three Canadian Civilian aid workers have also lost their lives in Afghanistan making a total of 104. Their lost was just as important as the military and diplomatic ones.


----------



## missing1

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morning,
we will remember them!


----------



## Teeps74

I am at a loss for words... RIP troops, we shall meet again. To the family, my heart felt condolences.


----------



## gaspasser

"From ailing hands, the torch is passed."  :'(
Peace, Brothers, Stand Easy  
My heartfelt condolences to the Regiment and to the Families of these brave troops. 
  Our Colours Don't Run.


----------



## BernDawg

Stand easy lads, stand easy.


----------



## reccecrewman

Rest easy lads, your job is done here.


----------



## ark

RIP Soldiers


----------



## stryte

RIP 

My condolences to loved ones and family.


----------



## Celticgirl

Very sad news.   R.I.P. troops.


----------



## forza_milan

My condolonces to the family and loved ones. What better way to go than doing what you love, making a difference in this world and protecting the freedoms and rights of Canadians. RIP


----------



## RHFC_piper

Third name released: Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson

Link









RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Name of third Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan released
CEFCOM NR 08.041 - December 5, 2008

OTTAWA – The third soldier killed by an improvised explosive device in Afghanistan on December 5, 2008, was Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson. 






Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson

 WO Wilson was a member of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment from Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, Ontario, serving with the Task Force Kandahar Operational Mentor and Liaison Team.

 He was killed with Corporal Mark Robert McLaren and Private Demetrios Diplaros, in an attack by improvised explosive device on their armoured vehicle, during a joint patrol in the Arghandab District with Afghan National Army soldiers. The incident occurred approximately 15 kilometres west of Kandahar City at about 9:00 a.m. Kandahar time.

-30-


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the families and friends of these fallen warriros.


----------



## Jorkapp

*3 Canadians dead in Afghanistan, toll reaches 100*

3 Canadians dead in Afghanistan, toll reaches 100



> Canada's death toll in Afghanistan has hit 100 with the deaths of three soldiers who were killed by an improvised explosive device.
> 
> The attack happened Friday at about 9 a.m. local time.
> 
> Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, commander of Task Force Kandahar, said that the three soldiers "were killed instantly" when their armoured vehicle was struck by a large IED.
> 
> The soldiers, Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren, Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson and Pte. Demetrios Diplaros, were from the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based out of Petawawa, Ont.
> 
> They were members of the Task Force Kandahar Operational Mentor and Liaison Team.



More at Link.

RIP.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of three Canadian soldier
NR–08.087 - December 5, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of three Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan: 

"It is with deep sadness that I learned of the deaths of Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, Corporal Mark Robert McLaren and Private Demetrios Diplaros. These brave soldiers were attacked while conducting road sweeps with the Afghan National Army as part of our efforts to train and mentor these developing troops through the Operational Mentor and Liaison Team. 

Today, Canada lost three fine soldiers. Our thoughts and prayers are with their families and friends in their time of grief. Through their work as mentors for the Afghan National Army, these brave men were doing their part to ensure that Afghanistan will develop its own capacity to achieve and maintain peace and stability.

The sacrifices being made to help stabilize southern Afghanistan are tragic. We salute our military men and women, their families, and all those Canadians who have served their country in this tremendously important mission.

In grieving our losses, Canada remains determined that the courage and sacrifice of these individuals will continue to make a real difference for Afghans and for our own security. We have been called to serve in this nation at the request of its democratically elected government, under a mandate from the United Nations.  

Canadians, and the Government of Canada, stand proudly in support our Canadian Forces members as they strive to bring safety and stability back to Afghanistan. 
Their sacrifices will not be forgotten.” 

-30- 

Warrant Officer Wilson, Corporal McLaren and Private Diplaros were from 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment from Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, Ontario and served as members of Task Force Kandahar’s Operational Mentor and Liaison Team in Afghanistan.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

STATEMENT BY THE PRIME MINISTER OF CANADA
5 December 2008
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of three Canadian soldiers:

" Today, all of Canada mourns the deaths of three brave soldiers killed in the line of duty in Afghanistan. On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to offer my most sincere condolences to the family and friends of Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, Corporal Mark Robert McLaren, and Private Demetrios Diplaros who lost their lives today serving their country. I also extend my wishes for the prompt recovery of two Canadian soldiers wounded in a separate attack today in Kandahar Province.

These brave soldiers were part of an Operational Mentor and Liaison Team dedicated to teaching the Afghanistan National Army (ANA) the soldiering skills required for them to take full responsibility for security in their country. Training the ANA is one of Canada’s priorities in Afghanistan, and the mentoring teams are indispensible in this task. This attack took the lives of three Canadian soldiers when an improvised explosive device detonated close to their armoured vehicle while on a training patrol in the Arghandab District.

The three soldiers were with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment from Canadian Forces Base Petawawa and served as members of Task Force Kandahar’s Operational Mentor and Liaison Team.

Canadians and Afghans alike will remember the sacrifice of these exceptional Canadians who were dedicated to making both Afghanistan and the broader world a safer place to live. We will not be deterred in performing our vital mission by the cowardly attacks of the Taliban. While every life lost is tragic, we remain steadfast in our determination to help build a better Afghanistan."

Canada is part of the International Security Assistance Force Operational Mentor and Liaison Team (OMLT) Program in Afghanistan. OMLTs are comprised of 12-19 people embedded with Afghan National Army battalions, brigades, garrisons and corps headquarters.  The teams deploy for at least six months within the ANA teaching basic soldier skills, marksmanship principles, tactics and manoeuvres and planning and conducting patrols and other operations. Canada is currently participating in 6 OMLTs.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the deaths of Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, Corporal Mark Robert McLaren and Private Demetrios Diplaros
December 5, 2008


OTTAWA—My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were deeply saddened to hear of the tragic incident in Afghanistan that claimed the lives of three soldiers, Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, Corporal Mark Robert McLaren and Private Demetrios Diplaros. All soldiers were from the 1st Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment, stationed in Petawawa, Ontario.  

Conducting themselves with honour, dignity and tremendous courage, these members of the Canadian Forces tirelessly gave their all as members of Task Force Kandahar’s Operational Mentor and Liaison Team. They held firm to their belief that they were making a valuable contribution to bringing the hope of peace, security, justice and a better future to the Afghan people, who have suffered through years of hostilities. I carry in my heart all of the women and men who risk their lives to serve our country and to help so many troubled communities around the world.

Our thoughts and sympathies are with the families, friends and comrades who are mourning the tragic loss of WO Wilson, Cpl McLaren and Pte Diplaros. May they find solace in knowing that Canadians will never forget the sacrifices they made, nor the importance of all they have accomplished.


Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## wildman0101

rest in peace lads  
you will not be forgotten  
condolences to the family,,,comrades and friends
                                                                   scoty b


----------



## Takeniteasy

Rest in Peace brothers. We will meet again Rob.


----------



## fire_guy686

Rest Easy Troops.


----------



## YYC Retired

A nation weeps today.......


----------



## rampage800

RIP


----------



## klacquement

I went to BMQ with Demetrios, it's shocking to see him in a news report 

RIP to all three, and to all others who have made the supreme sacrifice.


----------



## armyvern

Damn ...

Again.

 :'(


----------



## The Bread Guy

An embedded Canadian poet's tribute to the fallen...

"one one one one one 

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

one one one one one

hundred"


----------



## Haggis

Aww CRAP!

To St. Micheal's ranks you go, brave Royal Canadians, for Heaven is yours to guard now.

Canada mourns your passing.


----------



## John Nayduk

There were three others wounded about a hour before we lost these three soldiers, one very seriously.  Let's say a prayer for their recovery as well.


----------



## Yrys

R.I.P.  :cdnsalute:


My condolences to loved ones, loving ones,  family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

My condolenses to the families and my prayers to those that are injured. 
Rest easy lads.


----------



## old medic

Fri, December 5, 2008
Father of soldier killed in Afghanistan says son believed he made a difference
By THE CANADIAN PRESS



> PETERBOROUGH, Ont. — The father of a Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan today says his son was a man of strong resolve who died believing in the work he was doing.
> 
> Cpl. Mark McLaren was killed along with two other soldiers when their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device.
> 
> All three were members of the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ont.
> 
> Alan McLaren tells Peterborough, Ont., radio station CKRU that his son believed he was making a difference in Afghanistan, and his family is proud of him.
> 
> He says his son lived life as he saw it and did exactly what he wanted.
> 
> The three deaths raises Canada’s military death toll for the Afghanistan mission to 100.


----------



## FastEddy

[quote 
[/quote]


Rest In Peace, you shell not be forgotten.


----------



## brihard

To hear of more losses is always a blow. Losing someone you know is a shock.

McLaren,take care buddy. You'll be missed.

Not to try to take away from the other losses... It's just the first time it's been someone I know. Absolutely awesome guy.

Shitty day. Rest in peace brothers.


----------



## observor 69

Went to pickup my morning paper and saw this headline in the Toronto Sun. 

http://tinyurl.com/5jd8y9

Brittany Obront will "never find another" man like her boyfriend, slain soldier Pte. Demetrios Diplaros.

How to break your heart on a Saturday morning.


----------



## jonathangagne88

All my respect to the familly of the falen 
To all those who fought and died for the red and white. 

100th fallen, hope that canadian citizen will understand that we got to stay there till the job's done, for those who fall.

RIP


----------



## Marshall

RIP


----------



## Dariusz

RIP soldiers  
Your sacrifice shall not be forgotten


----------



## Gasplug

They will remembered as warriors. RIP 

Gasplug


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Troops honour three soldiers killed in Afghanistan
Updated Sat. Dec. 6 2008 9:20 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

The remains of the three Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan are headed home after an emotional farewell at the Kandahar Airfield on Saturday. 

The bodies of Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren, Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson and Pte. Demetrios Diplaros were put on a military plane for the flight back to Canada during a ramp ceremony attended by more than 2,000 Canadian, U.S., Dutch and British soldiers. 

The three soldiers were killed around 9 a.m. local time Friday after the armoured vehicle they were travelling in was struck by an improvised explosive device (IED). 

The soldiers, who were from the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based out of Petawawa, Ont., were members of the Task Force Kandahar Operational Mentor and Liaison Team. 

The deaths bring Canada's troop death toll in Afghanistan to 100. 

Brig.-Gen Denis Thompson said it is the work of each soldier, rather than the number of dead, that he hopes Canadians will focus on. 

"I'm hoping that people focus on the individuals and not the numbers," Thompson told reporters Saturday. "Because at the end of the day, each of these men had family, had friends, they certainly had a lot of comrades over here." 

Wilson, who was on his second tour in Afghanistan, was serving alongside his wife, a fellow soldier. She will return home with her husband's remains. 

"He was a highly dedicated, professional and charismatic leader who excelled at all he did," Thompson said Friday. "He loved his work, and dearly loved his wife and children." 

McLaren was wounded during a previous deployment to Afghanistan in 2006, but had been anxious to return, according to Thompson. 

"A few weeks ago Mark (McLaren) risked his life crawling towards an Afghan soldier who had been shot in order to provide him first aid under fire," Thompson said. 

McLaren's father, Alan McLaren, said his son was engaged, and was a man who died believing strongly in what he was doing. 

"Here's my son doing exactly what he wants. He knows why he's doing it. He feels he's making a difference in this world. And that's what he went and did," McLaren told Peterborough, Ont. radio station CKRU on Friday. 

"Boy, are we ever proud of him." 

Diplaros, described by Thompson as "an exceptional driver and gunner," was on his first tour in Afghanistan. 

His father, Jerry Diplaros, also served in the army and was proud that his son followed in his footsteps. 

"He saw pictures of me when I was in the army, and he was looking forward to being like his dad," he told CTV Toronto on Friday. 

Diplaros said that even though he knew the risks of being a soldier, it didn't make the news any easier. 

"It was very hard for me even though I was prepared because I served in the army and I know what the army's all about," he said. 

The three soldiers' deaths came about one hour after two Canadian soldiers were injured after an IED exploded near their foot patrol in the volatile Zhari district.







Soldiers stand at attention as the remains as one of the latest three Canadian soldiers to be killed in Afghanistan passes during a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield on Saturday, Dec. 6, 2008.






The remains of one the latest three Canadian soldiers to be killed in Afghanistan is carried across the tarmac during a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield on Saturday, Dec. 6, 2008.


----------



## sms

please understand that my piece with all the ones, is an immediate response to this terrible loss and that there will be a more thoughtful response later. 

I guess what I am trying to do with all those neatly printed ones, is simply express the enormity of each and every loss as well as the enormity of the collective loss.

also, I recognize, as in today's posting. on Grief, the huge tsunamis, rogue waves and ripples of these deaths on all whose lives the fallen have touched.

thanks as always for taking an interest in what I do... as I've said many times, I'm sure some will hate my stuff, some will love my stuff, some will be indifferent... but what is important to me above all, as an artist, is that I get it right.


----------



## armyvern

sms said:
			
		

> please understand that my piece with all the ones, is an immediate response to this terrible loss and that there will be a more thoughtful response later.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to do with all those neatly printed ones, is simply express the enormity of each and every loss as well as the enormity of the collective loss.
> 
> also, I recognize, as in today's posting. on Grief, the huge tsunamis, rogue waves and ripples of these deaths on all whose lives the fallen have touched.
> 
> thanks as always for taking an interest in what I do... as I've said many times, I'm sure some will hate my stuff, some will love my stuff, some will be indifferent... but what is important to me above all, as an artist, is that I get it right.



Thanks for coming out. And, actually - if it had to be done - I for one think your "columns of ones" does it in a respectful manner. Each "one" of them the same and uniform, each "one" an individual but yet still an entity, their loss being no greater nor less than any of their fellow fallen soldiers. Every "one" of them a volunteer who served this country well, giving up their lives so that others may live free. All of them the same, from the first "one" to the most recent "one" - other numbers just not mattering - all that matters is the "one". As it should be. And, I will remember every "one" of them ...



May they all Rest in Peace.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

My condolences to the loved ones, families friends of the fallen and to their Regimental Family.  RIP brave souls.


----------



## Good2Golf

RIP soldiers.  Thoughts and prayers to family, friends and fellow soldiers of the fallen.


----------



## Haggis

Brihard said:
			
		

> To hear of more losses is always a blow. Losing someone you know is a shock.
> 
> McLaren,take care buddy. You'll be missed.
> 
> Not to try to take away from the other losses... It's just the first time it's been someone I know. Absolutely awesome guy.
> 
> Shitty day. Rest in peace brothers.



I've buried a few friends as well, Brihard.  First, second, third... it doesn't get any easier.  They're all shitty days.


----------



## Fusaki

For those who've seen the documentary, Mark Mclaren was a Crazy 8 for Medusa in '06.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59273.0.html

At the end of TF 3-06 he went back to his res unit,  CTed to the RCR, then deployed again for the next available tour.  He was a soldier to the bone and now he's kicking back in Valhalla, waiting for the rest of us.

R.J. Wilson was my section commander in Kabul and I consider him to be the most influential NCO of my first few years as an RCR.  Soft spoken and thoughtfull, he proved that when you treat your men like men they'll perform when you need them to.

RIP


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Tentative repatriation 2 p.m. Monday, Dec. 8, for three soldiers
Posted By Mandy Martin - Department of National Defense
Updated 9 hours ago
  

Three Canadian soldiers were killed as a result of an improvised explosive device attack on their armoured vehicle during a joint patrol with Afghan National Army soldiers in the Arghandab District. The incident occurred approximately 15 kilometers west of Kandahar City at about 9 a.m. Kandahar time Dec. 5. 

The Canadian soldiers were participating in a vehicle patrol with their Afghan colleagues when their vehicle was struck by an improvised explosive device. The three soldiers were killed instantly by the explosion. 

Killed in action were Corporal Mark Robert McLaren of Peterborough, Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson and Private Demetrios Diplaros, both of Toronto. 


http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1332614



The tentative time of repatriation at CFB Trenton is 2 p.m. Monday, Dec. 8. 


In an unrelated incident, earlier on Dec. 5, two Canadian soldiers were seriously injured when an improvised explosive device detonated in the vicinity of a joint Canadian - Afghan foot patrol in Zharey District. The incident occurred at approximately 8 a.m., Kandahar time, approximately 30 kilometers west of Kandahar City. 

A cordon was quickly established and the soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multi-national Medical Facility at Kandahar Airfield where one soldier is reported to be in serious condition and the other is reported to be in fair condition. The names of the injured soldiers will not be released.


----------



## Civvymedic

I created a Facebook group to help co-ordinate as many people as possible to come out over the Highway of Heroes during the repatriation. I think we will have a large amount of Durham medics out again this time.

"durham region tribute to Canada's 3 latest fallen soldiers. Monday"


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldiers Return Home
LFCA MA 08-015 - December 7, 2008

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldiers, Private Demetrios Diplaros, 25, Corporal Mark Robert McLaren, 23, and Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, 27, all infantrymen with the First Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based in Petawawa, Ontario, will return home to Canada on Monday, December 8, 2008.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Monday, December 8, 2008 at 2:00 p.m. 
What:    At the wishes of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General W.J. Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

The three soldiers were killed as a result of an improvised explosive device attack on their armoured vehicle during a joint patrol with Afghan National Army soldiers in the Arghandab District. The incident occurred approximately 15 kilometres west of Kandahar City at about 9:00 a.m. Kandahar time on December 5, 2008.

-30-



Note to Editors/News Directors:
Interested media may contact Lieutenant Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 4565, (613) 243-7330 (mobile), or at: morin.mva@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.

Media Advisory
CORRECTION Our Fallen Soldiers Return Home
LFCA MA 08-015 - December 7, 2008

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldiers, Private Demetrios Diplaros, 25, Corporal Mark Robert McLaren, 23, and Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, 27, all infantrymen with the First Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based in Petawawa, Ontario, will return home to Canada on Monday, December 8, 2008.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Monday, December 8, 2008 at 2:00 p.m. 
What:    At the wishes of the families, media will be NOT BE permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General W.J. Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

The three soldiers were killed as a result of an improvised explosive device attack on their armoured vehicle during a joint patrol with Afghan National Army soldiers in the Arghandab District. The incident occurred approximately 15 kilometres west of Kandahar City at about 9:00 a.m. Kandahar time on December 5, 2008.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:
Interested media may contact Lieutenant Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 4565, (613) 243-7330 (mobile), or at: morin.mva@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## R933ex

RIP to the Fallen


----------



## DarkFireTaker

RIP brothers  
You will not be forgotten.


----------



## manhole

RIP...... our condolences to your families and friends........


----------



## Nfld Sapper

First time I think I have seen DND release this sort of pic to the media.

Bodies of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan return home
Last Updated: Monday, December 8, 2008 | 2:17 PM ET CBC News





The bodies of Cpl. Mark McLaren, Pte. Demetrios Diplaros and Warrant Officer Robert Wilson will return to Canada on Monday. (DND)

Political dignitaries joined friends and family of three Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan as their bodies arrived in Canada on Monday.

Gov. Gen. Michaëlle Jean, Defence Minister Peter MacKay and Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walter Natynczyk were at CFB Trenton as the plane carrying the bodies of Cpl. Mark McLaren, Pte. Demetrios Diplaros and Warrant Officer Robert Wilson touched down.

The remains were then to be driven west along a stretch of Ontario's Highway 401 known as the "Highway of Heroes" to Toronto. Hundreds of people were expected to gather to watch the motorcade pass between 3 and 5 p.m. ET.

More than 2,000 Canadian, U.S., Dutch and British soldiers turned out for a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield on Saturday to pay tribute to their three comrades who were killed west of the city of Kandahar on Friday.

They died when their armoured vehicle struck a roadside bomb — pushing the number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan to 100 since the mission began in earnest in 2002.

They were all members of the First Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment based in Petawawa, Ont.

Wilson, 38, of Keswick, Ont., was on his second tour in Afghanistan. He leaves behind a wife and two small children.

McLaren, 23, of Peterborough, Ont., was also on his second tour in Afghanistan and was engaged to be married.

Diplaros, 24, of Toronto, on his first tour, joined the Canadian Forces three years ago, following in the footsteps of his father, who served in the Greek military.

Canada has about 2,500 soldiers in the province of Kandahar, the former Taliban stronghold.


----------



## Run away gun

Welcome home brothers. Your duty is done. RIP.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

That is a very powerful picture.  It took my breath away when I first saw it.
RIP.  Your journey is almost done.  Thank you.
Robin
SOT


----------



## Loachman

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> More than 2,000 Canadian, U.S., Dutch and British soldiers turned out for a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield on Saturday to pay tribute to their three comrades who were killed west of the city of Kandahar on Friday.



There were representatives from all contingents here, not just "U.S., Dutch and British", jut to set the record straight.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Loachman said:
			
		

> There were representatives from all contingents here, not just "U.S., Dutch and British", jut to set the record straight.



Like how the MSM misrepresents that. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Honoured in Ontario's Legislature on 8 Dec 08


> DEMETRIOS DIPLAROS
> 
> Mr. Bas Balkissoon: I rise today to join with all members of this House and all Ontarians in expressing my deep condolences to the Diplaros family. Private Demetrios Diplaros, a proud Canadian soldier serving with the first battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, lost his life this past Friday in Afghanistan. He was only 24 years old and was serving our country as part of the Operational Mentor and Liaison Team embedded within the Afghan National Army.
> 
> I am told that Private Diplaros wanted to become a soldier from a very young age to be just like his father. He lived his dream and became that soldier. He was known for his smile. I hope his family-his father, Anargyros, his mother, Martha, and his brothers Nick and Peter-will remember that smile, and it will help them through their grief.
> 
> Today, Demetrios is coming home. Hundreds, perhaps thousands, of people will line the Highway of Heroes to pay their respect to Demetrios and his fellow officers, tragically killed. I know that bridge in Scarborough will be lined with Scarborough residents mourning the loss of a Canadian son, the son of one of our families. I want the Diplaros family to know that we will never forget their son's sacrifice and the sacrifice of his colleagues.
> 
> CANADIAN FORCES
> 
> Mr. Jeff Leal: Today, Peterborough's Corporal Mark McLaren, aged 23, Toronto's Private Demetrios Diplaros, aged 25, and Keswick's Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, aged 27, will return home, but it won't be for Christmas to visit their families and friends as they planned.
> 
> These three young soldiers' bodies will be driven along the Highway of Heroes today, after losing their lives in a roadside bombing attack in Afghanistan late last week. Representatives from my community will be making the trip down to the Highway of Heroes to join with thousands of mourners who will stand on the overpasses to pay their respects to these young soldiers, their families and their friends.
> 
> Corporal Mark McLaren was raised in the Peterborough area, and his family lives in Peterborough today. He was on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan, returning to active duty after being injured during the first tour. These three young men became the 98th, 99th and 100th Canadians to have made the supreme sacrifice while stationed in Afghanistan.
> 
> I'm always impressed by the commitment of these young men and women. They volunteer to serve as soldiers of the Canadian Forces knowing full well the dangers they will face, yet they take the roles without hesitation or personal regard. With so much attention being given to the current economic and political state of affairs, the death of these three young men is a sobering reminder of the challenges our soldiers face every day. Everyone needs to take some time to remember the members of our Canadian Armed Forces, their families and friends, and to say thank you.
> 
> Mr. Speaker, I would ask for unanimous consent so we could rise for a moment of silence for these three young soldiers who were killed last week.
> 
> The Speaker (Hon. Steve Peters): Agreed? Agreed.
> 
> I ask all members and our guests to please rise as we observe a moment of silence for the three individuals who were killed in Afghanistan.
> 
> _The House observed a moment's silence. _


----------



## CorporalMajor

WO at 27 years? Pretty impressive. 

RIP all three of them.


----------



## Redeye

Typo or "mis-speak".  He was 38.



			
				CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> WO at 27 years? Pretty impressive.
> 
> RIP all three of them.


----------



## ltmaverick25

It seems I had my head burried under a rock in December... I just found out about the loss of WO Wilson while on a tour of CEFCOM this weekend.  We were brought to a large room that featured what was called the "wall of heroes".  The wall had the picture of each soldier lost in Afghanistan to date.  I made it a point to look at each and every picture and was shocked when I got to the second last one on the wall, WO Wilson.

I didnt know him very well, he was the course WO on my PLQ in the summer of 2007 (a Sgt at the time), but from what I saw of him, and the few times I managed to be able to speak with him one on one, he was most certainly in my opinion, an outstanding example of NCO leadership.  He made it a point of treating his troops well.  He wasnt a tyrant, as another mentioned he was soft spoken but was no pushover.  

One night while in the field, I had to be rushed to the hospital.  When I woke up, WO Wilson was there waiting for me.  He stayed in the hospital until I was released and he drove me back to Pet.  On our way back we were speaking about army stuff.  He told me that being a section commander in the infantry was the best job anyone could ever have.  He also said that being in the army was not a job or a career, it was a lifestyle choice.

He was firm, fair and flexible.  He was a model to me and the other candidates at the time.  I had been on leadership courses before, and it was rare to hear about one of the NCOs spoken of so well, at least not until after the course was over.  But the troops on that course on a regular basis made it very clear of their positive feelings towards WO Wilson.

I regret my tardiness to this thread, but I wanted to share my experiences with WO Wilson none the less.


----------



## Amy.Taylor

R.i.p


----------



## MPwannabe

R.I.P. 

I had the great honor of being friends with Dip, and every once in a while I'll be going through pictures and I'll stumble across something like him trying to put on girls booty shorts hammered. Good times. Rest in peace.


----------



## Treed3

I miss dip, and china man.  Me, and many of his friends were there to carry them home.  They are missed and they are remembered.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Hi everyone,
I know this is a super old thread, but I found it after doing some googling the night before Remembrance Day and wanted to pass along a story about Mark. I’ve never met him but I put my poppy on his grave every year, and I plan to do the same tomorrow. 

I’m a former reservist from Nova Scotia, serving in Bosnia and Afghanistan. I served with the The 2RCR BG in the Summer of 2007, arriving after Op Medusa. I had two friends killed on that tour, Kevin Megeny and Chris Stannix. I’d attended Remembrance Day ceremonies since I was a kid, and several in uniform to that point, but it wasn’t the same for me after Afghanistan. It was harder for the hard memories, but yet easier because I had a group of people I served with, specifically from -that- tour around me. Different units/jobs, but the same Roto. 

I moved to Ottawa several years after my tour in Afghanistan, releasing pretty quickly thereafter, and I immediately noticed a difference that first Remembrance Day. I remember staying at home my first year. I felt a little overwhelmed by the thought of going to Beechwood or the National War Memorial, and didn’t want to be somewhere where I didn’t know anyone. I did eventually attend a ceremony at each in different years, and also a ceremony at the Westboro cenotaph. That was nice, and much more like the small town ceremonies I was used to. 

Then on a year I went to Beechwood, I came across Mark’s grave and remembered his name. One of my best friends from back home was also a reservist. He’d spend time with the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment and had told me a bunch of stories about Mark and how his death had impacted him. His pain had resonated with me and my experience of loss, and something stuck. At the end of the ceremony I poured out some of the contents of my flask, and left my poppy on his grave. I took a picture of Mark’s grave with the poppy and sent it to my friend, to say ‘All is in good order, I poured your mate a drink and let him know he’s not forgotten.’

I’ve been doing this for the past several years now. I leave my poppy, pour him a shot and send a picture to my friend. My friend told me last year that he’s been sharing my pictures with his regimental network and the family. That makes me happy and I’m happy to keep doing it as long as I can. Again, I’ve never met the man, but I respect what he did and the clear impact he had on my friend. I’ll keep doing it for Mark’s family, whom I’m likely never to meet, but I realized I’ve also been doing it for myself. 

Tonight I realized that I’ve been honouring Mark not just for him; it’s also for my friends. I was at both ramp ceremonies and we sent them home, but I never did get to pour a dram of Kevin or Chris’s graves. Being with people I’d served with who also knew them and also felt that loss made things bearable. Moving to Ottawa disconnected me from that. So, to me, putting a poppy on Mark’s grave is a way of connecting with Kevin and Chris, and honour them as well. 

So, for those of you who served with Cpl McLearn or was a friend or relation outside of that, please know that there’s a guy who checks in with him every Nov 11th, and will continue to do so.


----------

